# Could you ladies please help me clarify something



## oldermummy (Jan 14, 2008)

I am new do FF and have been looking at overseas clinics but tonight a friend has offered me her eggs (she is 34) and last year my younger sister offered to be a surrogate for us if we needed it SO would it be possible for a known donor to donate and my DH fertilise all the eggs then have them transferred to both my sister and myself. If so would it be IVF with donor eggs and embryo donation (to my sister) or IVF with donor eggs and surrogacy? We are thinking of using LGFC, as I am 47 and I believe they will still treat me.

Thank you so much for any advice, I am very confused but also slightly hopeful


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the answer to your question depends on who would be the eventual parents of any children conceived.  If you and your DH are to be the parents to both children, then it would be egg donation to you and surrogacy involving your sister.  If, however, it is intended that your sister should become the parent to the child she is carrying, then it would be double (egg and sperm) donation.  The children would of course be half-siblings, both being genetically connected to your DH.
If you are contemplating either of these arrangements you will all want to have some good counselling beforehand in order to think through the long term issues involved, the differences for the children in the way each was conceived, what this might mean for them (particularly if you are to parent both) and boundaries between the families.
Olivia


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

dear older mummy
welcome to ff and good luck on your journey.
I am a little confused as to why you would be doing both ie are you doing it to make sure you get a child from it or as back up if the other does not work.  I think it would be very hard to do both at the same time and think you might struggle to find some where to do both but I am not sure.
I have just done IVF with a known donor and it is fairly straightforward once you have the counselling and all the tests etc done, (obviously its harder for the donor and it is stressful) we we were lucky and got a BFP but alas miscarried at 8 wks 3 days but it was wonderful to be pregnant for those weeks.  
If you want to talk to me or my donor A.T.C.C. feel free to PM us
good luck
susie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

would you not consider freezing the embryo from you known donor and fertilised by your husband, have 3 put back in you and then if that is a negative cycle consider your sister to have frozen embryo transfer- have you condier that having 5 embryos back what you would do if you ended up with 5 babies? 
Why would you need a surrogate (ie: your sister )do you have endometrium lining problems like me? as the embryos are as young as your donor so to speak.
Good Luck with TTC


----------

